# Need a bigger, high CFM portable air compressor



## DeanV

I need to get a portable air compressor that can handle hvlp equipment better than a typical porter cable oil-less 25-30 gallon compressor can. I am getting way too much pressure drop when I pull the trigger and am running too much off the motor, not the tank. Most compressors that can truly handle HVLP and conventional are 220-240V compressors that weigh 300#, so not really portable. What else is out there?

So far, I have found a Dewalt belt drive that delivers [email protected] that can run on 110 or 220V, which is good since 220 is not readily available on NC jobsites. What are others using in the field?


----------



## NEPS.US

How about this?


----------



## bikerboy

Who makes that?


----------



## DeanV

I do not think that will cut it for my new spray gun. I need a compressor that puts out around 14 cfm @ 60psi, give or take. It is a specialized HVLP designed for spray stains. With my older Mach1, there was a special reduce air consumption air cap, which made it passable with regular compressors. No such options with this one.


----------



## NEPS.US

bikerboy said:


> Who makes that?


Spray Tech

CAPSpray


----------



## NEPS.US

It is a low CFM HVLP. 2 1/2 gallon pressure pot or a cup gun. Ive sprayed stain, poly and auto paint with it. As well as oil paints. 



Product Manual


look at page 8 for spray charts


I have not used it in years ....will sell it.


----------



## DeanV

I would hate to think I have a new $500 Devilbiss for nothing. I just have a hard type seeing a compressor like that working when I have a compressor that size that I only use for blowing out dust under baseboards in new construction. My 25 gallon Portercable runs non stop with the new gun, and really does not keep up well with my Binks Mach 1 with a low air consumption cap very well either.

I do have a turbine HVLP, but that is a regular cup gun, so no spraying upside down with that one. I also do not think that a turbine would be best for large items, since the hot air could mess with the fast drying spray stains (I am guessing here).


----------



## GMack

NEPS.US said:


> How about this?


NEPS,

Does the CS 10,000 work well for you? I have one that I bought used a few years back and I've never been able to get it to keep up with me. As soon as I pull the trigger, the motor doesn't stop running. Spraying thinned acrylics or oils.


----------



## NEPS.US

What got me was "portable". I'm not sure what would be available then. Have you tried checking out auto finish wholesalers. It sounds like this might be more of what you need.


----------



## NEPS.US

GMack said:


> NEPS,
> 
> Does the CS 10,000 work well for you? I have one that I bought used a few years back and I've never been able to get it to keep up with me. As soon as I pull the trigger, the motor doesn't stop running. Spraying thinned acrylics or oils.


I used it for window sash and built in's. I'm not crazy about it. I never used it for long trigger app's. I have not used it in years. I'd like to get rid of it.


----------



## GMack

long trigger app's.[/quote]


I think that's the key.


----------



## NEPS.US

Right tool for the job. I only posted the cs10000 because Dean said portable. Definitely not the right tool.


----------



## DeanV

Thanks for the suggestion though, I could see that working in the right application.


----------



## Bender

I've got one of these, but I'm not sure I would recommend it.


----------



## GMack

While we're on the subjuect, does anyone have an HVLP that thay love? I have a Capspray 9100 (I think) 4-stage turbine unit which is fine for smaller applications but nothing big. As far as spraying trim goes, I'm leaning toward my next purchase being an air- assisted airless, probably the Graco one.


----------



## brushmstr

Check out a Jenny 2 stage compressor. I use it for my Kremlin air assisted unit. Its large but has wheels is considered mobile.


----------



## johnpaint

GMack said:


> While we're on the subjuect, does anyone have an HVLP that thay love? I have a Capspray 9100 (I think) 4-stage turbine unit which is fine for smaller applications but nothing big. As far as spraying trim goes, I'm leaning toward my next purchase being an air- assisted airless, probably the Graco one.


I have heard the air assisted is more trouble than it is worth, and I see them for sale a good bit on Craigslist.I have a 5 stage hvlp I like, but if I was going to do a larger area I would use my airless turned down a lot/small tip, and a fan to suck out the dust from the structure.
The good thing about the hvlp is that cleaning is faster, but I don't care what any of the sales people say I do have to thin the paint more than I like to.


----------



## [email protected]

If I ever do go air assisted Instead of a another pump set up. I will buy just the gun and use a small conpassor that I own and a airless that I own. Cost out lay on a bad E-flea day would be $200


----------



## GMack

johnpaint said:


> I have heard the air assisted is more trouble than it is worth, and I see them for sale a good bit on Craigslist.I have a 5 stage hvlp I like, but if I was going to do a larger area I would use my airless turned down a lot/small tip, and a fan to suck out the dust from the structure.
> The good thing about the hvlp is that cleaning is faster, but I don't care what any of the sales people say I do have to thin the paint more than I like to.


It's dissappointing to hear that only because I thought the air-assisted was supposed to be the answer the the "fussy" HVLP's . . . I agree that I can get a very good finish out of my airless with FF tip. I guess I was under the impression, though, that I could acheive a better finish with an air-assisted while producing at an airless pace. 

Anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## bikerboy

I like my Graco air assist. You can do a nice job at a decent rate. 

If I could find an HVLP that would spray the heavier latex paints, I might look at it differently. 

To be honest, it's better than just an airless. And you can also use it as a regular airless. So it is versatile.


----------



## GMack

bikerboy said:


> I like my Graco air assist. You can do a nice job at a decent rate.
> 
> If I could find an HVLP that would spray the heavier latex paints, I might look at it differently.
> 
> To be honest, it's better than just an airless. And you can also use it as a regular airless. So it is versatile.


What are the issues, if any, when using the air-assist?


----------



## bikerboy

Like any time you use a FF tip, strain, strain strain. 

My gun has a constant intermittant drip (I know, an oxymoron.) so I have to be careful over horizontal surfaces.

I have sprayed so much while using the air-assist feature that the compressor cut off. Must have overheated because it came back on after a rest. (you could still spray airless)

You have a learning curve to find what is the best technique/settings for you. 

It ain't cheap.


----------



## brushmstr

GMack said:


> It's dissappointing to hear that only because I thought the air-assisted was supposed to be the answer the the "fussy" HVLP's . . . I agree that I can get a very good finish out of my airless with FF tip. I guess I was under the impression, though, that I could acheive a better finish with an air-assisted while producing at an airless pace.
> 
> Anyone else care to weigh in?


I own 3 hvlp's ,4 airless ( Graco and Titan )and 1 air assisted ( Kremlin ). I have tried other airassisted units by the 2 big airless co.'s but they are actually a little amateur compared to the Kremlin. But there is a drawback- the price. However, if you can afford and do alot of fine stuff such as built-ins or kitchen cabinets then you can't beat the finish. Many cabinet finishing co.'s are switching to the Kremlin. Its portable, is used with a compressor and can spray latex full strength. I personally have 2 hoses and switch them between laquer and waterbourne laquers. Great system. If you want to research this unit, check woodweb and someone ther will help you.


----------



## Mantis

Hey Dean (or anyone else), did you end up replacing your compressor with something more powerful? I'm starting to poke my nose around for something a bit beefier. Looking for something as close to [email protected] as I can get without having to go to 230V. I found a 9CFM wheelbarrow, but i was hoping for something a bit bigger than an 8gallon tank. 

Doesnt look like an AAA is in my immediate future. As much as I'd like to justify getting one, or even trying one out, i cant at the moment with as few high end homes as I've been doing lately. We'll see what happens in 2010.


----------

